# Annoying Nook's Cranny Item



## Leen (Jun 7, 2020)

At the start of June, our Nook's Cranny got an additional floor item on the lower left corner of the store. We were like oh snap! Another daily item! Retro fan. Cool. Bought. The next day came along, and the retro fan was still there. I'm thinking to myself, huh...weird.. Maybe it's just a fluke. Then the next day rolls by - AGAIN. Retro. Fan. Has this happened to anyone else?? Is this some sort of glitch or is it some kind of week-long item?


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 7, 2020)

I've gotten the same fan and an ugly orange surfboard. I don't think there's anything else there as a seasonal item...


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 7, 2020)

i tt to june quite a while ago and honestly all i ever got was the fan, neither that or the surfboard fits my island theme so it would have been nicer if there were more options


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 7, 2020)

I always get this fan and it annoys me. it might be some kind of seasonal item?


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

i’ve literally had the same orange retro fan for the past like,, 3 days lmao


----------



## Leen (Jun 7, 2020)

OH, so it's a seasonal item! Well that makes a lot of sense if there's only like two seasonal items rotating. I'm glad we're not the only ones that are annoyed by this! Hahaha

I honestly cannot wait until Nintendo drops a big update with a furniture catalog expansion. I've grown so tired of Rattan, antique and ironwood series. C'mon Nintendo!


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 7, 2020)

Leen said:


> OH, so it's a seasonal item! Well that makes a lot of sense if there's only like two seasonal items rotating. I'm glad we're not the only ones that are annoyed by this! Hahaha
> 
> I honestly cannot wait until Nintendo drops a big update with a furniture catalog expansion. I've grown so tired of Rattan, antique and ironwood series. C'mon Nintendo!


Well, I'm not 100% sure. it looks like that, or maybe a bug? another thing I realized is that they're not limited items and they all stand up. maybe there's not a lot of items like that?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ve only come across the retro fan and the surfboard in my shops, always the same colour too, so I’m not sure if there are others. It would be nice if the furniture catalog in this game was expansive enough to have a new seasonal item every day of the first month of summer or something... instead of like two things (more?) on rotation constantly. Feels like a waste of that space otherwise :’ (


----------



## bebebese (Jun 7, 2020)

I've got the surfboard with the hibiscus flowers and a blue and white fan. It is a shame that they didn't throw in more summer items, particularly the little beach table with the drink on it. 

I'm also hoping there'll be a big update that brings back old furniture, but with how small some of the house rooms are, and how the HHA will try to subtly try to box you into making certain rooms ("this'll look nice in your new kitchen/bathroom/hobby room!" eh, no?), I also think the stuff we have now might be it  I hope I'm wrong about that, though.


----------



## daisyy (Jun 7, 2020)

yep... i get the same surfboard or retro fan every day. it would have been nice if other beachy items were available like the poolside beds, beach chairs, towels, sandcastles... etc.. :'<


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm getting that fan (the blue/white one) the whole time in the shop, only got the brown surfboard once (wish they would have had the one with the flowers). Kinda sucks that there aren't any more summer related items, I'm still looking for items that fit to my beach and hoped that Timmy and Tommy would offer something good, but meh... :/


----------



## Uffe (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm glad I was able to catalog my brother's surfboard he bought from Nook's Cranny. I keep seeing a pink fan, which is probably a retro fan.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 7, 2020)

So far it only switches between the orange retro fan and the red surfboard. Wish it had variety. But then again, most Nook items in stock tend to be the same color most if the time.


----------



## Fendi (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't think it ever changes beyond the surfboard or retro fan. For me, I've been getting the orange retro fan, and the striped surfboard. I do wish there was more variety though, it makes me realize that there's a lack of summer themed items. I still don't understand as to why we won't have standing umbrellas - those would be perfect for summer!


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 7, 2020)

There's a load of confusion about these items (I've seen stuff on the wiki saying they were added in with the update) and they're seasonal sale items: there's two in summer (retro fan and surfboard) and two in winter (round space heater and celebration candles, although apparently you can't buy the candles in Europe?) although it's subject to the usual annoying stuff about having exclusive colours on different islands.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 7, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> There's a load of confusion about these items (I've seen stuff on the wiki saying they were added in with the update) and they're seasonal sale items: there's two in summer (retro fan and surfboard) and two in winter (round space heater and celebration candles, although apparently you can't buy the candles in Europe?) although it's subject to the usual annoying stuff about having exclusive colours on different islands.


I’ve TT-Ed a bit so can confirm that the celebratory candles are on sale in Europe! Doesn’t make them any less appealing appearance wise (I think I have the green ones by default...) though


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah if you want a different colored fan or surfboard than the one being sold on your island, you’ll have to either buy or catalog a different color from someone else. Kinda sucks, but I also get them trying to make it unique to different island.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

this color-locked items is really really stingy of nintendo. they act like we won't get the online membership anyway. they really did everything they can to promote online trading, which can be tough and/or i feel lazy sometimes. HELLOOOO be generous for once.



Fendi said:


> I don't think it ever changes beyond the surfboard or retro fan. For me, I've been getting the orange retro fan, and the striped surfboard. I do wish there was more variety though, it makes me realize that there's a lack of summer themed items. *I still don't understand as to why we won't have standing umbrellas - those would be perfect for summer!*



i was telling this to my friend! there were a lot of items like that on pocket camp even. it's very new horizons. so disappointed we don't have 1.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 7, 2020)

So out of 6 days this week i've had the retro fan and for 1 day they were selling a black surfboard which I already had anyway.


----------



## Weiland (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm in the Southern Hemisphere, so I got a space heater and another item, but I've forgotten what the other item was. So there must be a couple of seasonal objects every summer/winter. Interesting to see. Maybe with an update we'll be able to upgrade Nook's Cranny again and get even MORE seasonal items!


----------



## Leen (Jun 7, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> this color-locked items is really really stingy of nintendo. they act like we won't get the online membership anyway. they really did everything they can to promote online trading, which can be tough and/or i feel lazy sometimes. HELLOOOO be generous for once.



Aw man, this sucks if the colors are fixed to each island! I always thought they would randomly change...But makes sense as to why I only get certain kinds of colors of furniture.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Leen said:


> Aw man, this sucks if the colors are fixed to each island! I always thought they would randomly change...But makes sense as to why I only get certain kinds of colors of furniture.



when i got the cute radio in pink and espresso machine in yellow for like the 5th time in the same color, when there's 5-7 different colors of them, i knew it won't change


----------



## Nami (Jun 7, 2020)

The game is due for more furniture. Soooooo much is currently missing in the game.... and I'm also pissed I'm stuck with brown light posts :/ gonna cost me a ton to get like 20 black ones from another player.

Also has anyone noticed when it comes to the regular items in Nooks, you still wind up getting the same stuff a lot? I've seen the blue imperial bed like 10 times. And the white sewing kit just as many times. Like at least give me different colors sometimes... lol.


----------



## Barney (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm not a 'fan' of this system.

Sorry...


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Nami said:


> The game is due for more furniture. Soooooo much is currently missing in the game.... and I'm also pissed I'm stuck with brown light posts :/ gonna cost me a ton to get like 20 black ones from another player.
> 
> Also has anyone noticed when it comes to the regular items in Nooks, you still wind up getting the same stuff a lot? I've seen the blue imperial bed like 10 times. And the white sewing kit just as many times. Like at least give me different colors sometimes... lol.



exactly, i wouldn't mind the same items coming in repeatedly if they come in different colors!


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 7, 2020)

I wish they would have at least cycled through the different colors of seasonal items.  Having the same 2 items show up in that big new spot is really stupid.  Im sick of seeing that green fan every day.  Had a green surfboard only once.


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm wondering if this is meant to be like how certain people get one color of nook mile items. 

You'll only get 1 color of fan and 1 color of surfboard, and your meant to trade with others to get other colors


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Shukie_Bunfox said:


> I'm wondering if this is meant to be like how certain people get one color of nook mile items.
> 
> You'll only get 1 color of fan and 1 color of surfboard, and your meant to trade with others to get other colors



that’s exactly it.
imo, i’m ok with them promoting online trading but they should have stopped at that. all the other items should be available in nooks and not just through random balloon, trees or villager gifts.


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jun 7, 2020)

bebebese said:


> I've got the surfboard with the hibiscus flowers and a blue and white fan. It is a shame that they didn't throw in more summer items, particularly the little beach table with the drink on it.
> 
> I'm also hoping there'll be a big update that brings back old furniture, but with how small some of the house rooms are, and how the HHA will try to subtly try to box you into making certain rooms ("this'll look nice in your new kitchen/bathroom/hobby room!" eh, no?), I also think the stuff we have now might be it  I hope I'm wrong about that, though.


Hi I have the red and brown surfboard that I can trade you for the hibiscus one if you’re interested!


----------



## minimoon (Jun 7, 2020)

So fed up with seeing that white surfboard every day. A retro fan would be a nice change at this point even though I don't want one.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 7, 2020)

I only get the white surfboard and the green fan.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 7, 2020)

Leen said:


> I honestly cannot wait until Nintendo drops a big update with a furniture catalog expansion.



I am considering stopping playing “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” until substantial and meaningful updates—very much including furniture—finally happens.


----------



## patrickg (Jun 7, 2020)

Same here - just a fan and a surf board. I was annoyed, too, because I already had gotten the fan from a balloon. 

I'm feeling like this is a recurring issue with New Horizons... the time frame on events and limited items is very long. So it's exciting to see something new in the game, but then it just sits there. Bunny day, museum event, seasonal items, even the anniversary photos (although I'm happy they've loosened the restrictions after 7 days.)


----------

